# 27" iMac watt consume



## zoranb (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, can someone tell me how many watts does the 27" 2.93 Corei7 iMac consume? And where can i see the answer officially?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 16, 2012)

For two recent iMacs the figures would go 

http://www.apple.com/imac/specs.html
2.7 GHz or 3.1 GHz i5 27", current 27" models:



> Maximum continuous power: 205W (21.5-inch models); 310W (27-inch models)



For the model before it, http://www.apple-history.com/imac_mid_10
Power: 241 Watts


----------

